
The coming of Apple File System (APFS) will mark the end of disk imaging on Macs - miles
https://derflounder.wordpress.com/2017/01/10/imaging-will-be-dead-soon-ish/
======
miles
In the comments section, Bob Gendler shares:

 _" We recently met with our Apple Systems Engineer and he mentioned basically
this same thing, that there will be a time in the near future when imaging is
dead. He seemed to think that the MacOS will be going to more of an iOS model
where you really cant change much of the system. He also seemed to hint that
all configuration would be done through Configuration Profiles."_

